#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-03
<BangBloom> Tem mercados para todos. Não precisa necessariamente ser lider do segmento. Mas deveríamos ter mais opções.
<BangBloom> RazGriz ta certo, quando se cresce bastante tem que definir novos rumos.
<BangBloom> Og. Maciel, o financiamento coletivo é sobre o publico interessado financiar uma ideia, se não há publico interessado não há projeto
<BangBloom> por isso o formato é de kickstart...
<BangBloom> Isso acabou sendo um teste do mercado
<BangBloom> DuckDuckGo conheci antes de tudo o pato mascote kkk
<BangBloom> Escreva aqui no Freenote
<BangBloom> =/
<BangBloom> vsf
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-04
<Danniel-Lara> ping tiagoscd
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: pong, bom dia :)
<tiagoscd> tudo bem?
<Danniel-Lara> opa blz ?
<Danniel-Lara> tranquilo tiagoscd ?
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tudo tranquilo!
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd : voltei a brincar com o cubieboard
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: massa
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-06
<matheus_carvalho> bom dia a todos
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
<matheus_carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<boiko> tiagoscd: um carinha reportou um bug parecido com o teu do lance da data das mensagens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/messaging-app/+bug/1220043
<ubotu-br> Launchpad bug 1220043 in messaging-app "Thread date off by one day" (affected: 1, heat: 6) [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-07
<tiagoscd> boiko: aham, o _salem me passou hoje também
<tiagoscd> atualizei o laptop aqui pro saucy
<tiagoscd> assim que terminar o trampo aqui vou focar nisso
<tiagoscd> :)
<tiagoscd> parece que já tem um merge referente também
<tiagoscd> boiko: como foi a viagem de volta, tranquila?
<tiagoscd> brb
<tiagoscd> back :)
<boiko> tiagoscd: longa e cansativa, mas de boa :)
<boiko> bom, hora de me mandar e dormir, falous!
<chouga> Bom dia a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-09-08
<Rodrigopvai> ae pessoas
<Rodrigopvai> Boa tarde
<chouga> Boa tarde a todos!
#ubuntu-br-sc 2014-09-03
<Junior_Lindo> aeeee
<Junior_Lindo> Estou usando o Xchat, existe algum melhor?
